# Videos of 40" scale Kalium Quake bass tuned G#00 C#0 F#0 B0



## ixlramp (Nov 28, 2014)

Clean and distorted demos using a Greenboy custom cabinet. Despite the low sound quality and mp3 compression the clean tone is perceptible down to C#0. Even ERBassists would admit the 13Hz G#00 is extreme but the sound pulses in the clean video can just be heard with good headphones. Considering how much is lost by not being in the physical presence of the cab, this is very impressive.





http://knuckleguitarworks.com/
Knuckle Guitar Works is being rebranded to 'Kalium' along with their strings. Skip is the luthier and founder/designer/winder of Circle K Strings.


----------



## Danukenator (Nov 28, 2014)

I really dig the headstock. A cool modern take on a 3 x 3 that's really original.


----------



## Fretless (Nov 28, 2014)

Cool headstock, but kind of silly idea to me.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 28, 2014)

BWAAAAAAAHHH... As far as those "demos" go, sure its kinda interesting but I'd like to see something like this used in more of a musical context. Especially at a major exhibit like NAMM


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 28, 2014)

I want to get one of these things, not for G#00, but for F#0. At that length it would sound AWESOME!

Cool post, ixlramp. You're my go-to guy for all things extended range.


----------



## Dayn (Nov 28, 2014)

This is my first time actually hearing one.

I'm more than impressed. I might have to save up for one...


----------



## Leuka (Dec 1, 2014)

I wanna slam that into 10 fullstacks and drone the shit out of everything.


----------



## DJTanZen (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for the video dude. I've been wanting to hear something with the 40in scale. I just wish the guy did a little more then just play 4 notes


----------



## Nile (Dec 2, 2014)

That first video had random stuff vibrating in my house at a low volume.


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Dec 2, 2014)

Incredible. I'd love to play a Quake through a big-ass fEarful cab (like a 15/15/6/6/1) with a poopton of power behind it.


----------



## facepalm66 (Dec 5, 2014)

I don't really get it what is so impressive about this. 
Don't want to be douche, but I'd say the 35" spector sounds mushhh nicer


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Dec 5, 2014)

facepalm66 said:


> I don't really get it what is so impressive about this.
> Don't want to be douche, but I'd say the 35" spector sounds mushhh nicer



Is the Spector tuned that low? No.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Dec 5, 2014)

What's funny is that we've been making basses at a 41.3 - 43.3 inch scale for hundred of years... at standard tuning!

Get with the program!


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Dec 6, 2014)

I would so play a br00tal drop fvcking &#916; breakdown on it.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 6, 2014)

I guess Chuck D will finally get to find out just how low you can go with bass. 


Definitely a killer bass, though I'm not sure how I feel about that headstock...kinda looks like it was designed in Minecraft.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 6, 2014)

CJLsky said:


> ... that headstock...kinda looks like it was designed in Minecraft.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Dec 6, 2014)

I actually got to play around with this thing at NAMM last year, it was pretty ridiculous to say the least. You could hear each individual cycle of the G#. For being a 40in scale length, the bass was surprisingly playable and the strings weren't super stiff at all. It was really weird actually playing a .254 gauge string, but really cool at the same time.


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Dec 6, 2014)

Well, they did it. They found the brown note. Congratulations. I lost any and all control of my bowels and took an impromptu dump in my pants. Now, if Kalium can make some 36" scale length (inseam) pants to replace the ones I just fouled, we're in business.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Dec 6, 2014)

Seems very gimmicky and impractical to me.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 7, 2014)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Seems very gimmicky and impractical to me.



Personally I don't see much use in the super super low notes like this but whatever  Similar to what Hollowway said -I have a 39.5" nearing completition which will be very helpful for my low E0 keeping it clear and tight without going over .190 gauge. Double basses are 41" I believe for just normal bass E1 so..


----------



## facepalm66 (Dec 11, 2014)

Call me how you want, but that lower octave base E sounds more like a "brown note" (the one that makes you shit yourself) to me, hence it does not even "sound", more likely it just rumbles in your gutts. 
I kinda of lack the loving in this : (

plus, it's never comfortable at THIS LONG SCALE.


----------



## Shimme (Dec 22, 2014)

Double basses start at around 41", 

I doubt that I'll ever be able to say this from experience, but it's not like these crazy-long scales aren't useable instruments.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 22, 2014)

Yeah - the upright style makes a heck of a difference for playability though. However I've read nothing but good things about the playabilty of these due to that long body design putting the bridge further than usual to the right of your body.


----------



## Roland777 (Dec 22, 2014)

Most regular long scale basses are retarded in the sense that the bridge is too close to your body, the upper horn too short and neck too far out. Combined it just kills accessibility and forces you to reach uncomfortably for the lower frets. Warwick basses are some of the worst offenders despite having "just" a 34-inch scale


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (Dec 27, 2014)

That is nuts. I was originally listening on my laptop and I couldn't hear anything when he was playing. 

Could never see myself actually buying one though. If you have small hands like me this would be a nightmare to play.


----------



## NeglectedField (Dec 29, 2014)

I'd just point it at people, play the lowest string and hope they crap their pants.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 29, 2014)

For those saying this is pointless, I don't think the idea is for these basses, and pitches, to be used by mainstream musicians. But consider that what is learned by pushing the envelope like this is likely to be used on instruments we all play.


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 5, 2015)

Bass deffo isn't pointless, but the pitch is, IMO. Starting to dwelve into mad scientist-territory rather than musically applicable tools. The low G# in combination w the fuzz was especially ridiculous.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi guys! I'll make sure to get some good video of the low G# action, and other crazy instruments, at the Kalium booth at this year's NAMM!

I've gotten quite the insane setup of instruments and gear ready for their booth (they left me in charge of setting up the guitar side of things )


----------

